# AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+



## DerWahnsinn93 (Jun 22, 2008)

my 6000+ runs at around 95-100 degrees F. after leaving it on for a while AND playing crysis at all high. is it safe to OC it from the origional 3.0GHz to 3.1 or 3.2?


----------



## mccagh (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a AMD 6000 as well and have ran it at 3.2ghz before. It ran fine as long as there was lots of cool air moving around. The cpu runs nice and cool at 3.0ghz, when on load mine hits about 40-45 degrees C. When i overclocked it the temps went up to 50-55 degrees C. So not sure if the overclock would make the PC run better... the heat might make it run worse... Ive also had it up at 3.5ghz but again the heat was no good... I think if you have a watercooled system or a good aftermarket CPU cooler 3.4-3.5ghz is very possible!


----------

